
Neural Machine Translation and Sequence-To-sequence Models: A Tutorial - tim_sw
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.01619
======
ageitgey
This is a good paper for anyone interested in how modern Machine Translation
works at the level of detail you might get from a well-written text in a
college-level CS course (which is what I believe this is from). The paper
starts with a background on statistical machine translation and then goes
through the newer approach of sequence-to-sequence learning for translation,
including word replacement and attention mechanisms. It's a good overview.

But if you are looking for a higher-level introduction that covers the same
big ideas in ~10 minutes for a more general audience, here's my take:
[https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-
part-5-...](https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-
part-5-language-translation-with-deep-learning-and-the-magic-of-
sequences-2ace0acca0aa)

~~~
denzil_correa
This is one of my favorite general high level introduction to this area. Most
people whom I have shared this with understand it even if they do not have
deep technical knowledge. Great material!

------
ericjang
Stephen Merity of Metamind has a nice visual tutorial here as well:
[http://smerity.com/articles/2016/google_nmt_arch.html](http://smerity.com/articles/2016/google_nmt_arch.html)

------
nourishingvoid
I was lucky enough to study in the same lab as the author while he was doing
his doctorate. Graham has a real talent for explaining complicated concepts in
a way that's easy to understand. He's also strongly committed to putting as
much of his code and data as he can online so that anyone can play around with
it, including people who aren't academics.

------
iraphael
If you're interested in a more introductory talk, I gave one a few weeks ago
that goes over the basics of Deep Learning, and how TensorFlow works
internally.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYlHnxfrrZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYlHnxfrrZY)

